# What brake pads go on the Girling 60 dual piston calipers?



## VegasVWJunky (Aug 19, 2003)

I'm in need of a set of performance pads for them. Just need a referance on a part # or place to buy them..


----------



## gcarson (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: What brake pads go on the Girling 60 dual piston calipers? (VegasVWJunky)*

http://www.germanautoparts.com has the Mintex Red Box for about $63.00. Just look for pads for the Audi 5000 QT. Just cut off the sensor wires and your all set.


----------



## VegasVWJunky (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: What brake pads go on the Girling 60 dual piston calipers? (gcarson)*

thanx for the info and the calipers on ebay.... gcarson...


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: What brake pads go on the Girling 60 dual piston calipers? (gcarson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gcarson* »_ Mintex Red Box 

For performance?


----------



## gcarson (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: What brake pads go on the Girling 60 dual piston calipers? (MikeBlaze)*

The stock Audi pad is more than enough stopping power for most VW's so "performance" here is only relavent to the ones into brand names. These brakes were made to stop the Audi 5000 TQ, don't worry about needing a perf pad.


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: What brake pads go on the Girling 60 dual piston calipers? (gcarson)*

I understand the power is there, and from what you say it sounds like the friction is as well. But when I think of performance in terms of braking it involves more then one hard stop, which most stock pads (and Mintex Reds) don't handle well. 

_Quote, originally posted by *gcarson* »_"performance" here is only relavent to the ones into brand names. 

This makes no sense.


----------



## ranzuo (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: What brake pads go on the Girling 60 dual piston calipers? (MikeBlaze)*

I picked up a pair of Hawk performance pads, the street ones, not the real aggressive ones. Got them from Tire Rack for about $90. They are the best tho. Great for the money.


----------

